# Warming Up with MWST Mockup Targets



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

These are the low rent but to scale targets that I made to practice for the Midwest Slingshot Tournament. Aside from the spacing probably being wrong this is pretty much a replica of what the main event targets will look like.

For those who aren't up to date on the MWST, we're going to have a super-sweet knockdown target setup that looks like the one in the video but a whole lot nicer. We'll draw for shooting order and everyone will have seven shots at the seven targets per round for four rounds, two (or possibly three, depending on attendance) competitors at a time. All the info is in the linked thread above.

I've always found that the best way to prepare for something is to practice that exact thing thoroughly and well in advance. The target dimensions and point values can all be found in the MWST discussion thread. Why am I doing my very best to give an advantage to my competitors? Because this is the same setup used in Europe so for the first time we will have a direct, worldwide comparison of tournament target shooters and I'd like to see the USA shooters really raise the bar :thumbsup:






You're welcome for the view, BTW :naughty:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You made that look far too easy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you digging the Slingshot League target I have hanging up? 

I'm thinking of using them for the speed shoot event.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. I like the cracker comment and that shirt was pretty cool.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice. I like the cracker comment and that shirt was pretty cool.


Not intended as a jab, even though I admit it sounded that way.

I really do think shooting crackers is cool


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> Are you digging the Slingshot League target I have hanging up?
> 
> I'm thinking of using them for the speed shoot event.


It is funny you mention that. I have some pretty good ideas about re-opening the slingshotleague and having it be a bit different this time, I have some thoughts that should make it pretty good ... But it is going to take a little work.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Are you digging the Slingshot League target I have hanging up?
> ...


I'm on board, let me know.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is some fine shooting! I hope I don't have to shoot next to you....I shoot pretty slow with the frame I'm going to use. You will be done shooting before I get my 2nd shot off  . I'll just sit back and let you shoot...that way I can see how it's supposed to be done...and how many hinges I have to replace :rofl:.

Right now, I'm really thinking I should have gone with the metal targets and magnets. That way each competitor can pick up their targets. By the time you find yours in the next zip code, you'd be too tired to shoot any more :neener:

Keep after it...I think every point is going to count in this one.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great shooting MJ!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome shooting . ive got a question (and i have a feeling ive read the answer somewhere), will there be a universal set size of ammo in the MWST competition ? do they have a standardized sized ammo for the competitions across the "pond" ?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You can shoot any size ammo at the tournament. I believe that MJ will have 3/8, 7/16, and 1/2 steel available. If you want something else, you are welcome to bring it along. I'll be using 5/16 steel for the main event, and 3/8 for everything else.

Across the pond, 5/16 and 11/32 are very common for tournament use with this style of targets and for clay targets. Some shooters do use 3/8.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:

Shoot whatever you want. I'd prefer that you shoot steel because it's easier to pick up


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Shooting good my friend..MJ Always a great pleasure too watch you shoot as well...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

After that little demo and the one by GW, I think I am almost glad I will not be there!!! Perhaps if I could shoot a bowling ball I could knock down a couple of targets ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You guys are going to be tough to beat.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting MJ.

Is that a unicorn on your arm?  I kid, i kid :stickpoke: .....but really is that a unicorn?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Nice shooting MJ.
> 
> Is that a unicorn on your arm?  I kid, i kid :stickpoke: .....but really is that a unicorn?


I think it's a pooch. We know what happens to them.

View attachment 61150


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's the "Cavallino Rampante", the prancing horse from the Ferrari emblem:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the doppleganger.

View attachment 61151


----------

